# cold mornin smokin



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

First frost this mornin in Ephesus Gawga. Put two buts and seven fatties on the smoker and will do sausage and two drunken chickens on later.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Paymaster, how is your smoker set up? Are you using gas or wood coals? I use a gas grill with a smoker box, but the wood chips dont last very long and my brinkman smoker wont hold much meat. Im thinking of converting my grill to just use wood coals , but wanted some idas of what you use. Thanks and that looks awesome!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> Paymaster, how is your smoker set up? Are you using gas or wood coals? I use a gas grill with a smoker box, but the wood chips dont last very long and my brinkman smoker wont hold much meat. Im thinking of converting my grill to just use wood coals , but wanted some idas of what you use. Thanks and that looks awesome!!


I have an offset smoker. Smoker with side fire box. It is heavy duty metal but not very big. The two butts and seven fatties fill up the cook chamber. I use a combo wood and charcoal for smoking.

Starting to get some good color.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

So the wood/charcoal go in the side box and the smoke /heat in the main chamber. No wood/charcoal in the main chamber. I need to get one of those. The food looks terrific!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!! My mouth is waterin!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Rayogs,yes heat source in the side box.

Fatties are done. Somebody gonna be happy tomorrow!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Whatsa usin fer smokin wood?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Whatsa usin fer smokin wood?


Apple wood today.

I did some drunken chickens and I put a pack of sausage on the smoker. Now it is supper time.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I'll quit botherin you one of these days. I've got an apple tree I intend to cut down this winter. Maybe 6" at the base and still living. Several folks want the wood for smoking. Not having a chipper, I will cut rounds off the tree/limbs with a chop saw. How big around and how thick [like 2"/3"/4" and 1/4" thick?????????] would you recommend and would you let it dry before cutting the rounds or cut them green? I never use a chain saw except to log or cut off the limbs due to oil on the saw, chain and bar.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, I'll quit botherin you one of these days. I've got an apple tree I intend to cut down this winter. Maybe 6" at the base and still living. Several folks want the wood for smoking. Not having a chipper, I will cut rounds off the tree/limbs with a chop saw. How big around and how thick [like 2"/3"/4" and 1/4" thick?????????] would you recommend and would you let it dry before cutting the rounds or cut them green? I never use a chain saw except to log or cut off the limbs due to oil on the saw, chain and bar.


You ain't bothering me at all! I would cut into six foot lengths and let season about 90 days in some place dry. 
Then cut the rounds into 6-8" pieces. Now I have an 24" fire box on the smoker I use but I still use short chunks. Another thing I do is if I am doing oak or hickory, is pre burn in a fire pit and shoovel the hot coals into the fire box. But I am using apple wood right now until it runs out. It is all seasoned and dry. I never use green wood.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

what are fatties ? they look great !


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

sudshunter said:


> what are fatties ? they look great !


+1

I'm kinda curious myself... although anything wrapped in bacon is pretty damn good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fatties are a chub of breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. Most are rolled out flat with a rolling pin and covered with shredded cheese or some other filling and then rolled back up into its original shape. I fill mine with shredded Gouda and wrap with a basket weave of bacon. Smoke to an internal temp of 165* then let rest and cool for an hour. Slice and eat with crackers.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks simply awesome !!!! I've got to try these, this weekend...


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

hey paymaster, these fatties , how long do they usually smoke for ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> hey paymaster, these fatties , how long do they usually smoke for ?


I cook at 225 for about two hours. That said, get them to 165 internal.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

paymaster thanks for the info and great food. I cooked them last night and they were awesome !!!! thanks again...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> paymaster thanks for the info and great food. I cooked them last night and they were awesome !!!! thanks again...


You are welcome.

Looks like six or so fatties will be cooked this weekend. Folks at work are love'n them!


----------

